# Software > Windows >  γνωμες για Vista

## cliff

μονο οσοι εχουν δουλεψει Vista please

Τα καλα του και τα Κακα του (και διαφορα προβληματακια)

----------


## cliff

ας κανω την αρχη  ::  

πρωτα απο ολα εχω τα Windows Vista Business (μιας και αυτα μου εδοσε τζαμπα το ΤΕΙ)

καλο...
Τρελο περιβαλλον (oi εικονες στο desktop εχουν τρελα χροματα , ειναι σαν να εισαι εκει )
καλο Control panel

κακα...
Αβερτα βαρος ρε παιδια σε ram
Πολλα προγραμματα δεν τρεχουν σε vista
Αβερτα ασφαλεια(καθε φορα που τρεχεις κατι σου πεταει ενα account control και καλα για αν δινεις allow σε αυτο το προγραμμα -- ΜΑ ΡΕ ΒΟΙΔΕΣ ΕΓΩ ΤΡΕΧΩ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΕΓΩ ΕΙΜΑΙ Ο ΟWNER)
στο Start επικρατει ενας πανικος...

Αυτα τα λιγα παιδια δεν δουλευω και πολλι καιρο τα vista  ::

----------


## nvak

Από όσο τα περιγράφεις, μόνο το look είναι καλό.
Σε πολλούς δεν αρέσουν οι αλλαγές στο look ....

----------


## thalexan

Μεγάλο πρόβλημα η έλλειψη drivers.

Προς το παρόν έχω ένα tuner (kWorld PVR USB2) και μια κάρτα ήχου (Creative Professional E-MU 0404) σε αχρηστία. 

Επίσης μου χτύπησε άσχημα το γεγονός ότι η nVidia δεν θα παρέχει drivers που υποστηρίζουν features για τις παλιότερες μητρικές της (nForce2 chipset). Μου δίνει κατά κάποιο τρόπο την αίσθηση "εναρμονισμένης πολιτικής".

Πριν τα στήσετε βεβαιωθείτε ότι υποστηρίζουν όλα τα περιφερειακά σας.

----------


## kdim

σχετικα για τα vista 
εαν κανεις καθαρη εγκατασταση πολλα προγραμματα δεν παιζουν και πολλοι drivers το ιδιο.

εαν ομως κανεις update απο xp σε vista τα περισοτερα παιζουν κανονικα.

μια πρωτη αποψη που εκανα και τα δυο 

φιλικα 
κωστας.

----------


## dolfinpg

Τα δουλεύω για τη εταιρεία αναγκαστικά και απο τώρα έχω αρχίσει να κλαίω για τις ώρες υποσ/ξης που θα φάω για όλες αυτές τις ειδοποιήσεις που βγάζει και ο μέσος χρήστης δεν θα απενεργοποιήσει ποτέ...

Απο drivers δεν έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα αλλά το μηχάνημα αγοράστηκε με Vista οπότε δεν μετράει η γνώμη μου σε αυτό...

Κατα τα άλλα μου σπάνε τα νεύρα γιατί ακόμα δεν τα έχω συνηθίσει και ψάχνω. 
Όντως είναι όμορφα αλλά και πολύ απαιτητικά σε Η/Υ. Σε σχεδόν κορυφή Η/Υ και απλά δουλεύουν ικανοποιητικά ενώ τα xp πετάνε...

Αυτά...

ΥΓ Σπίτι θα αργήσω ποοοοολλύ να τα βάλω!

----------


## pan-pan

> Αβερτα ασφαλεια(καθε φορα που τρεχεις κατι σου πεταει ενα account control και καλα για αν δινεις allow σε αυτο το προγραμμα -- ΜΑ ΡΕ ΒΟΙΔΕΣ ΕΓΩ ΤΡΕΧΩ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΕΓΩ ΕΙΜΑΙ Ο ΟWNER)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FUFCrys9PYc

----------


## SpIdr

πολυ σπαστικα ρε παιδια χθες τα εβαλα ενταξ 2-3 ωρες κοιτουσα εδω κοιτουσα εκει προσπαθουσα να βαλω κανα driver τιποτα! υποτιθετε οτι ολα ειναι απλοϊκά εμενα μου φενονται πολυ πιο πολυπλοκα 
τι να πω αλλαγη ειναι θα την υποστουμε εν ωρα...
μετα αποφασισα να βαλω τα xp να εχω το κεφαλι μου ήσυχο κατσε να περασει κανα 3 μηνο και βαλε και βλεπουμε

----------


## thalexan

> πολυ σπαστικα ρε παιδια χθες τα εβαλα ενταξ 2-3 ωρες κοιτουσα εδω κοιτουσα εκει προσπαθουσα να βαλω κανα driver τιποτα! υποτιθετε οτι ολα ειναι απλοϊκά εμενα μου φενονται πολυ πιο πολυπλοκα 
> τι να πω αλλαγη ειναι θα την υποστουμε εν ωρα...
> μετα αποφασισα να βαλω τα xp να εχω το κεφαλι μου ήσυχο κατσε να περασει κανα 3 μηνο και βαλε και βλεπουμε


Παιδιά σώστε με! Αρχίζω να συμπαθώ το τραβεστί MacOS theme τους.  ::

----------


## mojiro

κλικ στην εναρξη
κλικ στον πινακα ελεγχου, θα ανοιξετε τον πινακα ελεγχου! ειστε σιγουρος ?
κλικ στα περι δικτυου, ειστε σιγουρος οτι θα ρυθμισετε το δικτυο ?
κλικ στην αποσυνδεση του mojiro, ειστε σιγουρος οτι ειστε ο mojiro ?

βρε άι στο daemon, που εχεις λυσαξει στα pop-up.
γλιτοσαμε απο τα τσοντο-παραθυρα... αποκτισαμε άλλα...

τα 95/98 δεν ειχανε τιποτα να ρυθμισεις
τα 2000 θελανε 1 λεπτο ψιλοδουλειες
τα xp πες κανα τεταρτακι για τα βασικα
τα vista ? α κααααλααααααα, μηνα και βαλε...

edit: η σπαστικη βλακεια να σε ρωτα αν θες να κανεις το καθε τι απενεργοποιηται ?

----------


## BaBiZ

Νέο laptop dual core κλπ κλπ.
RAM 1G
Χρήση: Δουλειά
OS: Vista προεγκατεστημένα χωρίς CD/DVD παρά μόνο ένα recovery partition

Πρώτο boot, δεξί κλικ -> task manager -> performance
800MB RAM κατηλειμένα.

Πως στο καλό θα σηκώσω Oracle + development tools + IIS + mySQL + κάτι άλλα χωρίς να σέρνεται?
Γιατί τρώει με το καλημέρα το 80% της RAM μου?

Λύση? Format έβαλα XP (αν και σκέφτομαι σοβαρά τα 2000 SP4) και είμαι άρχοντας...

----------


## nikosandreadakis

Αστα να πάνε πολυ πολύ μεγάλη έληψη σε driver ενα memory stick και δεν το διάβαζαν καν όλη την ώρα πρέπη να είναι στο internet και τρωμερό φορτομα στην RAM ΔΕΝ θα μπορεί να τρεξει ουτε μια εφαρμογή θέλη πολύ καλο μηχάνημα και δεν αξήζει τα λαφτά του επηδεί έχει το aero.XP και πάλη XP  ::

----------


## mojiro

το μονο ωραιο που εχουν τα vista (σε σχεση με τα xp) ειναι τα screenshots

----------


## spyros_28

Βασικα και το desktop που ειναι ετσι στυλατο, με τα εικονιδιακια, πχ του καιρου που εχουν πλακα, αλλα κατα τα αλλα SVISTA φορ εβερ...XP και παλι XP.Η πλακα ειναι που πριν μερικα χρονια λεγαμε Win98 και παλι Win98 και οχι XP.Πως αλλαζουν οι καιροι..

----------


## SpIdr

δεν το λεγαμε ολοι αυτο...

----------


## StApostol

> Πρώτο boot, δεξί κλικ -> task manager -> performance
> 800MB RAM κατηλειμένα.
> 
> Πως στο καλό θα σηκώσω Oracle + development tools + IIS + mySQL + κάτι άλλα χωρίς να σέρνεται?
> Γιατί τρώει με το καλημέρα το 80% της RAM μου?


Γιατί αν δεν την έτρωγαν θα ήταν πιο αργά... (Superfetch). Μνήμη που δεν χρησιμοποιείται είναι άχρηστη μνήμη: μπορείς να πετάξεις ακαριαία μια φορτωμένη σελίδα απ' την μνήμη, αλλά είναι πολύ αργό να φορτώσεις μια σελίδα από τον δίσκο. Οποτεδήποτε χρειαστεί κάποιο πρόγραμμα μνήμη, θα την βρει - η συνολική χρήση θα πρέπει όμως να μείνει κοντά στο 100%.

Χρειάζονται περισσότερη μνήμη; Αδιαμφισβήτητα, (όπως και τα 98 σε σχέση με τα 95, τα ΜΕ σε σχέση με τα 98 και τα 2000 σε σχέση με τα ΜΕ). Όμως η παραπάνω χρήση μνήμης προσφέρει ορατή βελτίωση στο φόρτωμα προγραμμάτων, δοκίμασέ το.

Τώρα για Oracle + development tools + IIS + mySQL + κάτι άλλα χωρίς να σέρνεται καλό θα ήταν να πας στα 2GB ακόμα και με XP (και ειδικά αφού έχεις φορητό) - οι τιμές έχουν φάει χώμα στις μνήμες, δεν αξίζει να το σκέφτεσαι.




> το μονο ωραιο που εχουν τα vista (σε σχεση με τα xp) ειναι τα screenshots


Τα χρησιμοποιώ από την Beta 2 και έχω δει σημαντική βελτίωση σε σχέση με τα XP, σε θέματα απόκρισης ( πόση ώρα κάνει το "My Network Places" να ανοίξει σε XP..; ), ασφάλειας (UAC) και χρηστικότητας (ακαριαία αναζήτηση στο start menu και σε οποιονδήποτε φάκελο). Το μόνο πράγμα που είναι ορατά χειρότερο είναι η διαχείριση δικτύων - αλλά μπορείς πάντα να πας από commandline  ::

----------


## alasondro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από DSLaManiaC
> 
> Η ταπεινή μου γνώμη:
> Μακριά απο vista πρίν βγεί SP2...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


ξέχασες το sed  ::   ::

----------


## Danimoth

Δεν τα έχω δοκιμάσει ακόμα αλλά μέ όλα αυτά που διαβάζω και ακούς θα συνεχίσω να μαθαίνω linux!

----------


## xbelis

Κατά τις 12 Δεκέμβρη του 2008 πήρα ένα νέο laptopάκι με προεγκατεστημένα Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium.
Ενθουσιασμός με το καινούριο μηχάνημα, χαρά κυρίως για το γραφικό περιβάλλον των vista.....
μετά από σχεδόν δυο μήνες έχει εμφανιστεί 2 φορές μπλέ σελίδα (τα τελευταία 8 χρόνια που ασχολούμαι με υπολογιστές δεν μου έχει crashάρει ποτέ υπολογιστής με ότι λειτουργικό κι αν έχω ασχοληθεί) και δεν μπορώ να κάνω Windows Update & Windows Defender Update λόγω ενός error code 80004002 (για το οποίο λύση δεν έχω βρει ακόμα στο διαδίκτυο)

αυτά με τα vista  ::

----------

